# Help w/FM3 Visa - DF or north along Periferico



## tahoe775 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello,

Could anybody recommend a service that could help me obtain an FM3 visa, for a reasonable price, in DF or just north of there?

I am living part-time in a place called Bosques Del Lago (Cuattitlan Izcalli).

Your recommendations would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The process is fairly easy. If you go to your nearest INM immigration office, they will give you a list of the requirements (FMT, utility bills or lease as proof of address, passport, last three month's bank statements or other proof of income/resources) you will need to apply. They will provide the forms you need to fill out and, almost always, the nearest 'papelerias' will type them up for you or advise you on who will help. Here, that costs about 100 pesos and they make sure all the forms are complete and correct. Other 'agents' or 'helpers' may charge as much as 1000 pesos and should be avoided. If you speak Spanish, you won't have any problems but, if you don't, you can take a friend who does. One of the forms requires that you go to a bank to pay the fee, get a receipt and then have three copies made. You will also need several copies of your passport pages, photos, etc.


----------



## tahoe775 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Wow -*

RVGRINGO - you make it sound incredibly simple!

I think I will try it on my own then. Are there any advantages applying for the FM2 rather than the FM3. Is that process equally as simple?

My spanish is a work in progress but I can have a friend come with me to fill in the gaps.

Thank you very much for the guidance!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The advantage of the FM2 is that you are on a five year track toward the ability to become 'inmigrado' and not have to renew annually. As an 'inmigrado' you have all rights except the vote.
The disadvantage is that there are limits on travel outside the country and an 'inmigrado' may not own or drive an imported vehicle with foreign plates.


----------



## Bob Cox (Jan 2, 2009)

Go to the secretaria de relaciones exterior mexico website and click on english version to find out about papers & requirements to immigrate. 
It,s all about money...how much do you have to support yourself...a pension...a job in mexico? Kids born here? Mexican spouse? etc.


----------

